# 2011 coolant type



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

So manual says to use Nissan longlife blue coolant or equivalent. Is there and equivalent without paying the 20 dollars + for 50 50 mix at the dealer?

I bought the car used so can't say if it's ever been changed or what's been used in the past.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Apparently Nissan started using the blue coolant on some models in 2009 and by 2011, all Nissan models were using it. Below is the actual Nissan TSB:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NTB09-040a - NEW BLUE NISSAN LONG LIFE ANTIFREEZE/COOLANT

SERVICE INFORMATION:
In calendar year 2009, Nissan began filling some vehicles at the factory with a NEW Nissan Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant (LLC) that is blue in color.
NOTE: LLC = Long Life Antifreeze/Coolant

The transition to this new Blue LLC continued though MY 2010. Beginning with MY 2011, all Nissan vehicles are filled at the factory with the Blue LLC.
• MY 2009 and 2010: Some vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.
• MY 2011: All vehicles are filled at the factory with Blue LLC.

Blue LLC is designed to have a service life of 7 years/105,000 miles for the factory fill, and 5 years/75,000 miles for subsequent replacement fills.

• Blue LLC one gallon pre-diluted:
P/N 999MP – LP25500P
- The one gallon containers are pre-diluted with 50% antifreeze and 50% distilled water.
- Do not add additional water when using pre-diluted Blue LLC.

• Blue LLC one quart concentrate:
P/N 999MP – L255QTP
- The one quart concentrate containers are intended for extreme cold weather application.
- Use the concentrate without mixing (do not add water).
- Add directly to the cooling system in specific amounts as directed on the container label.

Additional Information for using Blue LLC:

Blue LLC and Green-colored Nissan LLC (P/N 999MP-AF000P) are compatible with each other:
• Blue can be mixed/added with Green
• Green can be mixed/added with Blue

CAUTION:
• Adding Green LLC to Blue LLC will reduce/shorten the life expectancy of the Blue LLC to that of the Green LLC (4 years / 60,000 miles).
• LLC must always be used with demineralized or distilled water, otherwise the life expectancy of the LLC (Blue or Green) will be degraded and cooling system damage may occur.


----------

